# Whats the gas prices in your area? And...



## jacks'thunder (Mar 10, 2012)

What do you drive?

We just bought gas for $3.99 a gal.




I drive a Jeep Wrangler 4 cylinder 5 speed, ok on gas but not great by any means! Hubby has a v10 Dodge Ram. I don't even ask any more how he's doing for gas!



LOL!!

What do you all drive and whats the gas prices around you?


----------



## Minimor (Mar 10, 2012)

Here in Manitoba--Brandon anyway, Winnipeg will be different--we're now paying $4.50 for a US gallon. The price jumped a couple weeks ago--it had been $4.07/US gal up until then.

We had been doing pretty good--prices were going up all over the country that week, but our prices held steady. I filled up at noon on the Friday 2 weeks ago and got the old price. I did notice the Co-op station was very busy at that point, cars going every which way trying to get to the pumps, and I guess some of the other drivers knew that prices had already gone up at some of the other stations. I didn't know that at the time. A half hour after I filled up, the price went up at Co-op too.

I drive a '94 F-150 and usually fill up every 100 miles--I don't let the tank get below half, or not even to half...got in that habit when I was driving my older truck that had no functional gas gauge. To avoid running out of gas I would use the trip odometer & just fill up every 150 km. So, I just continue with that habit now. Since the price increase my 100 miles of driving costs me $3+ more than it did before.

I was driving a Ford Taurus for awhile during the winter and loved the gas savings with it--it was costing me half what my truck does to drive back & forth from work. But--when the weather turned really cold that car really started sucking gas! Suddenly I wasn't saving anything at all--the car was taking $10 a day and at the time my truck would have been costing me $11-12 per day. I was surprised! Still, I wouldn't mind having a similar car to drive now--in nice weather it would save me a bundle!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2012)

I drive a mid-size SUV and a large engine F150. Gas is about $3.50/gallon, or in other words, about 2x what it was when Obama took office.


----------



## chandab (Mar 10, 2012)

The other day when I was in town it was about $3.50/gal where I filled up, but other places were a bit higher. I have a Chevy half-ton.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 10, 2012)

It went up .25 overnight Thursday. I was driving a v8 Explorer and was only getting about 10-12mpg and I drive over 3000 miles per month. So I finally broke down and put $1100 into my older v6 Explorer and am now driving it. I get 21.5mpg with it. Either way, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Equuisize (Mar 10, 2012)

We drive a Dodge Caravan with no seats so the dog has plenty of room

and an 1/2 T extended cab Dodge Ram truck.

We gased up in the outskirts of Seattle last Sunday for $3.97. Gas out

here in the boondocks has been running $4.18 or higher for weeks, we very seldom

buy gas locally but wait until we go up into a more populated area.

Washington has very high gas taxes. Without those gas would almost be a decent price.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 10, 2012)

In Central Oregon, regular gas is running between $3.91 and $3.93.


----------



## Genie (Mar 10, 2012)

Close to 5.00 to 6.00 a gallon in Southwestern Ontario, Canada. ( priced by the litre here and is 1.24 to 1.40 per litre, depends on the day).


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 10, 2012)

We drive a Ford Taurus and it really is very good on gas. However, we are paying about $4.50 per gallon, here in S. Cal. I heard that only Hawaii is higher than us now.

Lizzie


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 10, 2012)

$3.98

I drive a 1/2 ton chevy

Also same price for diesel and have a 3/4 ton Dodge

Lapeer, MI


----------



## mini horse mania (Mar 10, 2012)

3.75 here 3.89 2 hrs away..i drive a.2000 tahoe ss..when I have a lil extra I drive my 79 z28 or my 82 shortbed...they get about 6 mpg...they have been parked recently...


----------



## ohmt (Mar 10, 2012)

3.44 in Fargo, ND-i drive a 1995 Oldsmobile achieva that only has 80,000 miles on it and gets 33 mpg. I remember back in highschool (over 4 yrs ago now) when it was OVER $4.00 because I had to drive to the farm all the time, 2 hrs away. I also took a trip to CA the summer before and gas was well over $4.00. So i'm not going to complain just yet.


----------



## dgrminis (Mar 10, 2012)

I am in Kansas and the local price has been $3.52 for the last week... I drive a Jeep Liberty 4x4 (v6) so with driving back and forth to work (with no extra trips anywhere) I fill up once a week...


----------



## Tab (Mar 10, 2012)

It is around 3.69 here. We have a Honda Accord that we share, it gets about 25 mpg avg. If we drove anything with lower mpg we wouldn't go anywhere!


----------



## Katiean (Mar 10, 2012)

I drive a Saturn Vue and a Chevy Silverado. I drive the truck about once a month. Gas is $3.94 a gallon. I just put $7.00 in gas. One thing that does help is Smiths food has Quick Stop gas stations and for every 100 points you get $0.10 a gallon off on gas. I have to go to Sacramento (in the truck) to pick up a Grandfather Clock my father built back in the 70's and I am going to use my discount then. I should have $1.00 a gallon in discount.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 11, 2012)

My hubby drives a 1994 chevy silverado, V8, and I drive a 1999 Chevy silverado, Vortex V8 2500, this is the truck that pulls the horse trailer, we don't own a car cause I can't afford the ins. on too many vehicles. Gas here has just gone down to $3.79 a gal. for plus is which what I have to put in mine, hubby uses regular and it's a little cheaper, don't know the price right now. I only go to town once or twice a week and try not to drive anymore then is necessary. At least in my area it is going down now and not up. It's gone down about .10 the last week.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 11, 2012)

I drive an 08 1/2 ton Chevy Silverado and average 18 mpg (as long as I use the non-ethanol gas). It is between $3.50 and $3.55 here.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 11, 2012)

I forgot to say that the 2002 Saturn Vue gets about 25 MPG and the 1998 Chevy truck gets about 15-18 MPG. The truck gets less gas mileage if I use it in 4 wheel drive or pull a trailer ( about 8 and 10 respectively).I know my mileage because I keep a log every time I get gas. Unfortunately I will not drive those sub compacts or tiny electric cars for better mileage. I fear for my safty in those kinds of cars. I have been hit from behind and cars totaled too many times (all at stop lights or signs) that I need some car around me when I drive. You aren't even safe at a stop.


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 11, 2012)

Shoot I wish I could get fuel that cheap. We pay $1.56 a litre with the promise of an increase shortly. Everything seems to be more expensive here in Oz.


----------



## allaboutminis (Mar 13, 2012)

We are at 3.47 for gas

Fuel is about the same price to 4.00 we drive both ram 1500 and a ram hd 2500


----------



## kuelinkellyville (Mar 13, 2012)

I drive a 1996 GMC pickup and I get 17 to 18 mpg, I drive 28 miles one way to work each day and my fuel is $1.29 a gallon right now..it was $.78 but it went up a couple of months ago. No I am not kidding, I converted my pickup to compressed natural gas, this conversion is not for everyone but if you travel as far as I do everyday, in the long run it does pay for itself..

Oh, and regular here right now is $3.49 a gallon..

Danny


----------



## Leeana (Mar 13, 2012)

Yesterday was $3.89

We normally have the lower end of the prices on gas around here, kind of odd..


----------



## markadoodle (Mar 13, 2012)

It all depends where you go, I would say 3.80 is most common around here,

it's awful, my parents said no to me showing the Minis this year, I am 100% bummed, it kills me.


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2012)

Just gased up company car (Escalade)... $3.97/gallon.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 13, 2012)

3.99 here. I drive a HHR, gets about 30mpg which is good because one way to work is 58 miles. My Husband drives a saturn vue which gets about 25mpg, his drive is 26 miles one way to work. We buy disposible cars since we drive so far, usually 4-5 years is all we can get from them. We also have a V10 F250, which gets about 8mpg, we only use that when we need to haul or pull something like the boats, think we will be doing alot of floating this year and not much boating...lol. We also have a 36ft motorhome that gets about 6 mpg, we wanted to plan some trips to the upper penninsula this year, but don't think we will be using it too much this year.


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 13, 2012)

Diesel, $4.35 in upstate Ny. I drive a 2001 F250 4x4 with the 7.3 diesel. I get about 16 mpg while driving around town.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 14, 2012)

Hubby just filled up the Ram and it cost him *over *$115.00


----------



## BBH (Mar 15, 2012)

regular is about 3.79 a gal and diesel about 4.09 north of Dallas, i drive a Cevy 5.3 and only go out when i have several things to do, work from home and hope it comes down......how many of you are not showing as much or limiting going to horse evens due to gas prices?


----------



## Miniv (Mar 15, 2012)

Need to update from my earlier post......It just jumped from $3.93 to $3.97.....<sigh>


----------



## chandab (Mar 15, 2012)

We went to town today, when we pulled into town gas was $3.59/gal, when we went to fill-up 3 hours later gas (at the same station) was $3.64/gal.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 15, 2012)

Prices here actually went down a little this week.  Once cent per litre...making it about 3.79 cents/US gallon cheaper than it was last week.  Woo, big savings!


----------



## Equuisize (Mar 17, 2012)

Gas went down here this week, too, by 9 cents a gallon, most places.

Don't know why but I'm not going to tell them they're wrong.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 17, 2012)

it went down here too, for about 24 hours, now it's back up to 3.99 again.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 18, 2012)

Regular gas just went up to $4.03 (6 cents) in 2 days.


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2012)

Miniv said:


> Regular gas just went up to $4.03 (6 cents) in 2 days.


Urgh


----------



## Davie (Mar 20, 2012)

I saw my first $4.00+/gallon for diesel here in Oklahoma City the other day. Regular is around $3.69 most places. Glad I have my father's mini van to drive and can let my F250 sit. Would not be able to drive it all the time like I used to.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 20, 2012)

We're now up to $3.79/gallon for regular gas. I should have filled up yesterday...


----------



## Shaladar (Mar 21, 2012)

Vacaville, Calif. (West of Sacramento) Filled up my truck today . Diesel $4.35 gal. (ugh)

I drive a 1 ton 4 door Dodge dually. Gets pretty good milage...we "enhanced" it with BullyDog. Helped a lot especially when pulling the trailer.

Gas was actually higher, I think premium or whatever they call it was $4.49. Usually around here, Diesel is higher than gas.

Sue


----------



## Miniv (Mar 22, 2012)

Just noticed another hike in regular gas.....from $4.03, now up to $4.07.....since 4 days ago. That's two hikes in a week.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay........Scratch my above post. Went into town again this evening and regular gas went UP AGAIN in just a few hours to $4.11. !!!!!!!!!!!!

That makes THREE price hikes in a week!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 23, 2012)

We have been $3.98 at the station outside of town for the last week but in town it's $4.04


----------



## rimmerpaints (Mar 27, 2012)

3.69 to 3.72 for regular 4.00 for diesel


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 30, 2012)

$4.09 yesterday! I did see it for $3.99 for cash at one station! How come they all can't be at the lower price......


----------



## Mona (Mar 30, 2012)

Regular gas in Baudette, MN was $3.84 today.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 30, 2012)

This week in our Northern Illinois area it is around $4.09 a gallon for regular. I drive a Chevy Malibu, hubby a Dodge Dakota and our "pulling truck" is a full size Chevy truck with a full cab (short bed). I call that one the "Monster" and it LOVES gas!



(Though my Chevy "passed out" this week, probably from the sight of the gas prices!)



and had to have a new fuel pump put in (what WAS it thinking!).


----------

